# How long would you keep a horse alone?



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Horses are herd animals, they feel most comfortable with other horses or another 'herdy' animal. 

It would be different if I was there everyday working with the horse and stimulating the brain.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

My friend had her horse alone for a couple of months and he was just fine. He is much happier now, but he was fine alone.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

It really depends upon the horse. Really reminds me of the natural herd, if you think about it. Some are comfortable off grazing a bit far from the herd, and others have to be right in the thick of it. I have one who is absolutely fine alone, although I would never leave any of mine alone even for days. My other one-not so much. He goes NUTS left alone at all. (and we now know he is only capable of clearing one 4 ft fence a day...after that-he will jsut go through.  )


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

I wouldn't keep a horse alone at all really. They are herd animals they need a buddy , even if its just a goat or small pony. Something !


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Flicka has been alone the whole time we have had her. She's very happy and content. She does not pace or worry, she's very connected to us humans.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

MN, as someone who has had horses for three decades, I can tell you from experience that they prefer to have at least one companion, and preferably another equid.

Being herd animals, horses are happiest with their own kind, regardless of what some people might think.

Sure, you can keep some of them alone, but I've always thought how sad a life those animals lead. Every time they see another horse, they get excited and pace the fence line, calling.

Unlike dogs, who consider humans their pack, horses need their own kind. They're mentally and emotionally more content when they're part of a herd, however small.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oddly enough, Flicka takes a weekly trip to a training stable, and never talks to any of the other horses...she's the first horse i've ever owned like this, we were discussing it the other day. We've always had 3 at a time until now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> MN, as someone who has had horses for three decades, I can tell you from experience that they prefer to have at least one companion, and preferably another equid.
> 
> Being herd animals, horses are happiest with their own kind, regardless of what some people might think.
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%. I know Soda is kind of grumpy with other horses and will be difficult to find a pasture mate for, but I'd avoid keeping him on his own any longer than necessary.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I do agree with the theory that horses need a companion.

I do not think you should rush and get just any horse though. It is better that he is alone (since he seems to be not freaking out) the little longer it takes to find a good companion than you rushing to get just any companion.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Some horses are natural loners. They are few and far between though! I had one mare like this and when I put her in with my exceptionally docile QH...she kicked his front teeth out. 

I would find him a buddy. Call up your local rescue and tell them you need a companion animal. They will be more than happy to supply you with a horse and probably just about everything that you would need! You would probably have your choice of quite a few and they would probably even deliver the new horse.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I don't plan on keeping him alone long term, but I've got a couple people giving me the "he'll love YOU more" line so I figured I'd ask some other horse people's opinions. Especially as I *generally* believe it's cruel to keep a horse alone long term. Frankly our bond is great even with other horses around, he always nickers at me when he sees me, comes over to hang out when I'm working, etc. I don't need him to become obsessive about my attention. I want him to have everything he needs to be happy in his environment.

I'm looking at a couple of options right now an OTTB (who is only coming home if her attitude is perfect) and I'm calling the rescue tonight. I considered foster care, but again my parents aren't ok with non-family horses on property. There is also a nice QH mare, but she's way out of my price range. There is also a couple of mare/foal combos, but I don't feel comfortable introducing Soda to a foal. A friend found an 30 yr old retired QH mare on Craigslist, but honestly I don't want another old horse right now. Especially one that I have no idea of her past.

I really wasn't planning on horse shopping right now, but I'm trying to find the best option for both of us.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Edit: Ah, good luck with the rescue! 

I think, short-term, it's fine. But I'd never consider keeping one horse alone permanently -- I'd at least get him some sort of companion, or board him with other horses.

It also depends on the horse. Lilly is one of those who will hang on the edge of the herd, while my gelding would rather be right in the middle. He does not handle being alone well at all. He's not buddy or barn sour, but he will never be able to live alone. I've witnessed the consequences of that already.

They are herd animals. Except for the very rare individual (I knew a retired police mount who absolutely hated anything on four legs), I believe all horses derive varying amounts of comfort and safety from being around other horses/herd mates. It puts them at ease and makes them happier, even if they outwardly appear "fine" when kept alone.

You can't personally be with your horse 24/7, whereas an actual herd mate can.  That is the important thing.

Maybe you should find a goat (they can make excellent companions), burro, mini, pony, or even an older or permanently lame pasture puff companion-type horse who needs a home?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Like someone said, it depends on the horse. THey thrive on company/companionship but it by no means has to be equine. A goat, cow, donkey, etc will work just fine. Ive even heard of people who's horses are usually stabled (racehorses, for ex) using cats or dogs as companions.
You're also a very good substitue. In alot of cases horses do bond better with their owner if they're kept alone & tend to be less barnsour but there are always exceptions. 
Even if there are other horses nearby (in a seperate pasture) for your horse to communicate with, he shouldn't be too bad & you wont have to worry about him for a bit.
Dont leave him isolated forever, though.


----------

